
Show HN: Maccy – lightweight open-source clipboard manager for macOS - p0deje
https://maccy.app
======
kevinyun
This is awesome. Thank you for making this. This is the list of clipboard
manager apps I've been using, and ClipManager/Clipy are bugged on macOS, and
Pasta is pretty limiting + UI does not have the ideal simplicity.

\-
[ClipManager]([https://github.com/naotaka/ClipMenu](https://github.com/naotaka/ClipMenu))
\- [Clipy]([https://github.com/Clipy/Clipy](https://github.com/Clipy/Clipy))
\- [Pasta]([https://getpasta.com](https://getpasta.com))

------
meagher
This looks nice.

I use the clipboard manager built in to
[Alfred]([https://www.alfredapp.com/](https://www.alfredapp.com/))

